# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Do you own a masticating juicer?

## Ms.Lady

Just bought an Omega and I was wondering if you peel your apples, cucumbers, and ginger before juicing?

----------


## Misssy

LOL....I thought this was going to be..."Do you own a masticating python"...Well The orange rind would be too strong in large amounts. The apples don't peel them, the cucumber don't peel, the ginger don't peel. Some cucumbers can be bitter in the skin though. Have fun with it.

----------


## Borophyll

I have an Omega too. I don't really peel anything, might give it a quick wash if anything. If its nonorganic and it makes you uneasy about it just peel it off.

----------


## Ironman

I own a rotary one - it doesn't masticate, though.

----------


## WintersTale

Am I the only one who read this as masturbating?

----------


## Otherside

> Am I the only one who read this as masturbating?



Nope. Tehn aiagn we olny raelly use the fsirt and lsat lteters of wrods to wrok out waht it says. (Sorry for derailing thread)

On subject of masticating juicer, no I don't, but looking at images of it, I think I may have used one back at High School Food Technology. And yeah, I did peel apples before I used it. But I didn't really use it much.

----------


## WineKitty

I own a centrifugal one and it does pretty well.   I personally wash and peel everything.  They put waxes on cucumbers and most ginger is imported so who knows what is on that.  I prefer to have everything fresh and clean as possible since it is a raw juice.

----------


## billius

Mine some is Hurom 400(I think omegas are hurom models too) rebadge auger type. I never peel anything, I do take the seeds out of apples and chop anything fibrous(beetroot and the like clog otherwise)

----------


## princess4life

I have one!!! I never peal mine either.

----------

